# Pre 1964 Standards



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a new book, new to me book, I should say, about Maltese. "The Maltese" By Anna Katherine Nicholas, 1984.



One thing that caught my attention is that the current American Standards have only been in effect since March 1964. I guess in the dog world that is a long time ago, in my life it isn't, and I was surprised.



Before 1964 the Standard in use was drawn up by the National Maltese Dog Club and was in use for several decades.



*"GENERAL APPEARANCE: Intelligent, sprightly, affectionate with long straight coat hanging evenly down each side, the parting extending from nose to root of tail. Although the frame is hidden beneath a mantle of hair, the general appearance should suggest a vigorous, well proportioned body.*



*WEIGHT: Not to exceed 7 pounds. Smaller the better. Under 3 pounds ideal." WHAT!? WHOA!*

*[/color]* 

*"COLOR: Pure White*



*COAT: Long, straight, silky but strong and of even texture thoughout. No undercoat.*



*HEAD: In proportion to size of the dog - should be of fair length: the skull slightly round, rather broad between the ears and moderately well defined at the temples, i.e. exhibiting amoderate amount of stop and not in one straight line from nose to occiput bone.*



*MUZZLE: Not lean nor snipey but delicately proportioned.*



*NOSE: Black.*



*EARS: Drop ears set slightly low, profusely covered with long hair.*



*EYES: Very dark - not too far apart - expression alert but gentle: black eye rims give a more beautiful expression.*



*LEGS: Short, straight, fine-boned and well feathered.*



*FEET: Small with long feathering.*



*BODY AND SHAPE: Back short and level. Body low to the ground, deep loins.*



*TAIL AND CARRIAGE: Tail well feathered with long hair, gracefully carried, its end resting on the hind quarters and side."*





The size in this Standard really surprised me!!! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me when I was looking at the photos in this book, because a lot of the Maltese looked smaller to me. After reading this Standard I understand why, THEY ARE smaller!



This has been interesting reading about the earlier kennels and lines. If you wish to learn more about the Maltese history, find this book. 



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

and we wonder why they aren't a very common dog?

could it be the mortality rate was extremely high due to the small sizes they were trying to mass produce?

i dunno.... i have no problem with smaller malts, especially in the hands of the right person...
but i love my arnold-schwarzen-mini. 
i like a nice sturdy dog. 

mini says "i'll be back!"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Of course way back when genetics were of little to any knowledge maltese were bred to be sleeve dogs to keep ladies warm in the cold drafty castles. 

That particular club (NMDC) was indeed the first club formed in the states and changed names and merged with other clubs a couple times before stabilizing to the AMA. The standard was altered to read more sensibly and more in line with healthy standards.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The smaller Maltese's are adorable








But they don't fit into my lifestyle, I want 5pds or more. Nemo is 10pds now Yes he is big, but I like him that way. My next one I want 5pds though.
ANDREA~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> The smaller Maltese's are adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Maybe if I had no kids in the house I wouldn't mind tiny...

Ollie "boom boom" blows that standard away, lol.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=329835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what is for me, the kids. I have a hard time not stepping on Nemo
(He follows me all over) so I can't imagine how hard it would be for me and my kids with a 3 or 4pd one..
I would never risk it!!
ANDREA~


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Of course way back when genetics were of little to any knowledge maltese were bred to be sleeve dogs to keep ladies warm in the cold drafty castles.[/B]



I read this too before, then I look at Jewels and say, "there is no way this dog will fit in my sleeve"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would love to have a Maltese that is 3 pounds and HEALTHY, but my girls are both much bigger. Lacie is all of 5.5 pounds, but Tilly (the Moose) is now at 9.5 lbs at 8 months.

I love both of mine dearly and wouldn't trade them for the world, but sometimes (when I'm carrying both of them), I WISH that they were tinier.


----------

